# Look 585 2006 Geometry



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

*Look 585 2006 Geometry?*

Is the geometry on the 2006 585 frame the same as the 2007? Can't seem to find a link to the '06 Look geometry charts. Anyone have the XL ST and TT measures? Thanks


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

For 2006

585 XL (57cm)

Seat tube
High- 595 mm Center of BB to top of tube
Real- 570 mm Center of BB to center of joint at Top Tube

Top Tube- 575 mm Center of headset to Center of Seat tube

I dont have it for 2007, but would imagine it is unchanged except for the 595's


----------



## HighFlyer (Sep 5, 2002)

Many thanks Matt.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry guys, yes, the 585 geometry remains unchanged from '06 to '07.

T


----------

